# Winch!



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey I just got one of those 12000 lb rated vortex winches off of eBay. Iattached it to my trailer and my trailer is attached to my dodge ram 1500. I pulled a huge 12' cherry log with a diameter of 20". I pulled it over 30' right onto my trailer. Neat little Device then I have a 2 ton engine lift that lifts up the logs o proble.. Just wanted to share this thanks


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Congratulations. But you know what they say around here about the lack of pictures? Not a real trusting bunch, huh?:laughing: If it's not too personal, around how much did you pay for it? I've got one of those cheap HF 2000# ones ($40) that stalls out almost every 8' log I've pulled on rollers. Also, you use the 2 ton engine hoist to lift the 12' logs off the trailer? I always interested in learning easier ways I could more the occasional log I run across.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I would like to see some pics of your set up too.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll put up pics in a couple of days but ya I used to use the 2000lb winch fro
Harbor freight I hate that store. It sucks real bad, the one on eBay is 360$ pretty good price. Ya I used it not winch a 12' by 20" diameter. That is a heavyyy log. Then when I get it on the trailer I leave it winched and when I get home I use my 2 ton engine hoist to lift it off the trailer sooo awesome. Then I attached that crappy hf winch to my drive way to pull my log dolly up the drive and onto my will lol sorry if I wrote a lot I love to figure out cool non back breaking ways to figure it out


----------

